# Multi Finger Tapping Lesson Part II - Bumblefoot/Buckethead style



## GJaunz (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey everybody,
Thanks to everyone who checked out my first multi finger tapping lesson! It got a bunch of views, so I figured a second multi finger tapping lesson is probably a good idea. The lick I teach in this lesson is more in the style of Bumblefoot or maybe Buckethead. You can tell me if you think it sounds like anybody . Either way, it's a lot of fun to play, so I think you'll all enjoy it. 

I also posted another hybrid picking lesson. The hybrid picking lesson was nowhere near as popular as the multi finger tapping one, but it's such an important technique, I had to post another (all the greats like Ron Thal, Guthrie Govan, Mattias Eklundh, Shawn Lane, Zakk Wylde, Eric Johnson, etc have monster hybrid picking chops). I teach a lick Eric Johnson plays in the intro to Cliffs of Dover as the example.

Check 'em out below and don't forget to check out my new album here:
Gianmarc | Too Proud to Beg | CD Baby


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool stuff


----------



## chucknorrishred (Sep 20, 2010)

cool lick. ive been wanting to post lesson vids but meh. 

a good vid to do on multifinger tapping would be practising scales with the picking hand using a metronome from 1 note - eventually up to 12 notes per beat


----------



## GJaunz (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! @chucknorrishred: I like your idea. I'm actually working on something similar to that for my multi finger tapping series


----------

